# 69 GTO Steering linkage colors?



## 1969gtodave (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey,
I'm bringing a 69 GTO back from the almost dead and was curious if anyone knows what color the steering box and all the related steering components were from the factory. 
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks, Dave


----------

